# UNDERWORLD: BLOOD WARS Debuts on Digital April 11 and 4K Ultra HD/Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray & DVD April 25



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Kate Beckinsale’s Iconic Heroine Selene Returns
> With Theo James, Charles Dance & Tobias Menzies
> 
> *UNDERWORLD: BLOOD WARS*
> ...


----------

